# Horizontal and Vertical Versions of the Same Engine



## Philjoe5 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thought Id share some of my latest engine builds with this group. I finished this engine in March:







Its such a smooth running engine I thought Id try building it in a vertical configuration. I just completed the vertical engine shown in these two pics:

view 1:





view 2:





I made a short video also. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ICoXFcW-O8[/ame]

I was curious how the two versions of engines would compare in performance. Its a little early to know for sure but the vertical version chuffs along merrily at 45 rpm or less. I think it may run slower when it gets a few hours on it. The horizontal version (way past break-in) cant seem to manage that. When Ive got a few hours on this new engine Ill do a slow run trial and post the results in another thread (How slow can you go) that was started some time ago.

The vertical version has interchangeable parts with the horizontal version except the base of course. Im satisfied that I got all the dimensions right so Ill disassemble, clean it up and paint some of the parts before I call it done. I dont have any real drawing software so I just took most of the dimensions off the inspiration model and made adjustments when needed.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 5, 2009)

So, why have you been holding out on us with the build ??? stickpoke
Tony


----------



## Maryak (Jun 5, 2009)

Phil,

What a neat idea :bow: and 2 very nice engines by the way. :bow: :bow:



			
				Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> I was curious how the two versions of engines would compare in performance. Its a little early to know for sure but the vertical version chuffs along merrily at 45 rpm or less. I think it may run slower when it gets a few hours on it. The horizontal version (way past break-in) cant seem to manage that.



Perhaps gravity has an effect on the vertical engine, not available to the horizontal one ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey great looking engines, are these from your plans or are the plans available on the web somewhere?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 6, 2009)

> Hey great looking engines, are these from your plans or are the plans available on the web somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Phil can correct me if needed but he bought a set of plans off ray Hasbrook . Now he has used the same plans to build engines in different sizes and configurations. I have told folks at engine shows that we need to take a collection so he can buy another set of plans and build something different.
Tin


----------



## Jeff02 (Jun 6, 2009)

http://hasbrouck.8m.com/eng3.htm


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 6, 2009)

Tin,
You are correct, this is the ninth engine Ive built from Ray HasBroucks plans for a horizontal mill engine. Ive made them with bores of 1.0, 1.25 (the two shown here) and 1.5. Ive made them with aluminum and steel cylinders. For those of you who would like plans, the information you need is:

Plans from:
Ray F. HasBrouck
20 Brouck-Ferris Blvd
New Paltz, NY 12561


I actually do have plans for other barstock and castings engines and as soon as I run out of ideas on how to build this mill engine Ill get right to work on them :big: 
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats what I call getting your money's worth out of a set of plans :big:

Great work on these two most recent versions.

Bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and interest. For me theres still a bit of a pleasant surprise and excitement when a new engine first runs. 

Bob, Im also thinking gravity might have something to do with the ability of this vertical configuration to run so slowly. As always, thanks for your interest and support.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

